# Kathleen Wynne, it's time to resign!



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

*Kathleen Wynne Now Canada's Least Popular Premier*



> Ontario Premier Kathleen Wynne is now the least popular provincial leader in Canada, a new poll suggests.
> 
> According to numbers from the Angus Reid Institute released on Thursday, Wynne has taken the ignominious title from Newfoundland and Labrador's Dwight Ball. Wynne has an approval rating of 20 per cent





> Seventy-four per cent of those surveyed said they disapprove of the job Wynne's doing, while six per cent said they are not sure.


http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2016/09/22/kathleen-wynne-least-popular-premier-canada_n_12139210.html

Now on CTV news I heard that her approval rating fell to 15%! What approval rating should be that this unappealing person will resign and stop destroying our province?


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

The gas plant fiasco, a billion dollar settlement to cancel a good plan and secure two sectoral votes lol.. only one of which was secured, will forever haunt this excuse for a government.

The question is, when will a credible alternative finally show up? And I mean with a credible plan, with numbers that actually add up with the science. I mean somebody that can actually read the science and get the numbers right and respect them.

And I'm a leftie.
But I'd probably vote for any credible alternative right now if I thought the local rep had a chance in my area.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

Not to mention the huge effort they went to to destroy evidence, the insane payouts to union officials to keep them arguing for longer and the most recent corruption scandal. Still, their energy policy takes the cake. The most expensive electricity rates in the world, it's a miracle we have any industry still left. 

Frankly, a bunch of senile cargo cult worshippers would have done a better job than this lot.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Hydro cost us $120 a month. I don't see any great crisis there.


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm cautiously optimistic about Patrick Brown. So far he's making the right noises. Hopefully he doesn't pull a Tory and say something stupid. Tory really should have won. He's a smart guy who got bad advice from a party that hadn't learned to not lose yet. They still didn't learn their lesson with Tim "remedial math" Hudak.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

gibor365 said:


> Now on CTV news I heard that her approval rating fell to 15%!



15% approval rating??

Good God, just how many people does she have on the pay roll?


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

^ good point


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> I'm cautiously optimistic about Patrick Brown


 I don't think any other person will be worse than Wynne


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I wouldn't get too excited yet.

Angus Reid polls projected the NDP were going to win in BC in 2013 and recently that 1 in 4 Canadians is harassed by online social media.

The Liberals won in BC and I really doubt 1 in 4 Canadians is getting harassed on social media.

Angus Reid doesn't really poll the public. They have a membership whose opinions they seek.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Today CTV were talking about 15% of support...don't remember who did the poll.

OK, found the article from CTV News...it's poll by Mainstreet Research
http://www.citynews.ca/2016/11/07/bad-news-wynne-liberals-poll-shows-popularity-falling/


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

In all seriousness, I don't understand why people are calling for her resignation. She's just the head of the snake. That entire party is corrupt to the core, self serving and lying bastards. She just continued McLiar's work.

With a fresh face, comes fresh hopes to the short sighted and those who suffer from short memory. Personally, I want that not-so-pleasant mug of her's, everywhere, right up to election time.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

From the poll......

Strongly disapprove 30%

Somewhat disapprove 37%.

Where do they get the 15% number from ?


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The Ontario PC party should have elected Christine Elliott as their leader.

Patrick Brown has already been dubbed as indecisive for his often changing position on the proposed sex-ed curriculum.

Brown also had close ties to the past Mike Harris government, which is a toxic relationship in Ontario.

I don't know why the PC party doesn't choose more progressive leaders, but I suspect the power within the party is held by right conservative wing elements who continually steer the party towards the cliff. 

To appease the party base, the PC leaders make themselves un-electable in the more progressive Ontario that is the reality of today.

The Liberals were vulnerable in the past two elections, but the PCs can't manage to take advantage of the opportunity.


----------



## SMK (Dec 10, 2015)

sags said:


> The Liberals were vulnerable in the past two elections, but the PCs can't manage to take advantage of the opportunity.


The PCs missed easy wins in last 2 elections, but maybe they'll be smarter come 2018.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

sags said:


> I don't know why the PC party doesn't choose more progressive leaders, but I suspect the power within the party is held by right conservative wing elements who continually steer the party towards the cliff.
> 
> To appease the party base, the PC leaders make themselves un-electable in the more progressive Ontario that is the reality of today.


Patrick Brown was elected mainly due to minority votes. Indian and Chinese communities voted for him en mass.

Are you saying that Ontario minorities are right wing extremists?


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Looks to me like the Ontario Conservatives are firmly stuck in that social conservative gutter. Some of the federal Conservatives like Leitch, Trost, and Blaney seem to be on the same dead end road.

Did these folks not learn anything from the from Reform/Alliance party that proved itself to be unelectable for the same reasons.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

STech said:


> In all seriousness, I don't understand why people are calling for her resignation. She's just the head of the snake. That entire party is corrupt to the core, self serving and lying bastards. She just continued McLiar's work.
> 
> .


True! But unfortunately for a lot of Canadians, Liberal party is like "holy cow"  , so it 's easier to find consensus against specific leader of this corrupted party than against party in general


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

mordko said:


> Patrick Brown was elected mainly due to minority votes. Indian and Chinese communities voted for him en mass.
> 
> Are you saying that Ontario minorities are right wing extremists?


The Conservative Party has large numbers of Indian and Chinese members ? I would never have thought that.

If they voted for Brown........it is what it is.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Brown will have to do what Trump failed to do.

He will have to convince voters he isn't who he is.

I used to be a werewolf, but I am all right.............nooooooowwww.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

With today's announcement of photo radar by this vile witch, I'm thinking it's 1 of 2 things:

1) She's trying to see if she can be the most hated politician in Canadian history.
2) She has absolutely no plans on running again, and there's another switch-a-roo on the way.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Re.........Presidential election.......polls don't matter.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

sags said:


> Re.........Presidential election.......polls don't matter.


On the bright side, the witch of Queen's Park is obviously heartbroken that Clinton didn't win. We can assume she has a heart?


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

!5%? It might be a bit more than that. Anybody on her payroll will support her.



> Of the 2,524 people surveyed by phone on Nov. 2, *19 per cent support the Liberals, down from 21 per cent w*hen the last Mainstreet/Postmedia poll was conducted on Sept. 17-18.


http://news.nationalpost.com/news/c...-ontarians-think-kathleen-wynne-should-resign

At this rate she will be down to almost zero support soon. Let's not forget that her promise to cut the skyrocketing electricity rates will be tempered by her new carbon tax to be introduced in Jan 2017. 



> Under Wynne’s plan, gasoline prices will rise by 4.3 cents a litre and the average monthly natural gas bill will jump $5 next year.


of course the plan to offset these increases by cutting out the PST (8%) on hydro bills, starting Jan 1, 2017

So you do the math..lets say the average monthly household bill is $100 + HST ($113) Wynne cuts 8% off the bill ($105) but adds the carbon tax onto home heating fuels... let's say the average heating bill is $100 plug tax...add $5 that works out to $118 per month with the new carbon tax scheme, 
then add 4.3 cents a litre...let's say a litre costs $1.07..right now with all the taxes included. 
Suppose the average motorist burns 100 litres per month...that's $4.30 more in Jan 2017, to buy the gas you are buying today.
Wynne and her henchmen will give you $5 in exchange for taking $5 + $4.30 extra from your wallet in these new carbon taxes..in the end, you are not any further ahead.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

I am less than impressed with her but why should she resign? The people of Ontario gave her a mandate to fulfill. We do not rule by polls.


----------



## mordko (Jan 23, 2016)

sags said:


> The Conservative Party has large numbers of Indian and Chinese members ? I would never have thought that.
> 
> If they voted for Brown........it is what it is.


There you go. He cosied up to these communities, pushed the "no sex-ed" theme, which they like, pressed meat with Indian politicians and that's how he won the nomination over Christine. 

21st century - Identify politics trumps everything.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

ian said:


> I am less than impressed with her but why should she resign? The people of Ontario gave her a mandate to fulfill. We do not rule by polls.


people of Ontario should be able to revoke this mandate


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

They can. At the next election. That is how our system works. 

We would have chaos if every Government that dipped in the polls could have their mandate somehow revoked. We are not a third world country. It is about democracy not fleeting popularity or lack thereof. Harper dipped in the polls numerous times. Although I was not a supporter I certainly did not think that his Government should resign. Canadians took care of that at the right juncture....an election.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

ian said:


> They can. At the next election. That is how our system works.
> 
> We would have chaos if every Government that dipped in the polls could have their mandate somehow revoked. We are not a third world country. It is about democracy not fleeting popularity or lack thereof. Harper dipped in the polls numerous times. Although I was not a supporter I certainly did not think that his Government should resign. Canadians took care of that at the right juncture....an election.


I'm not talking about polls, but about *Impeachment*


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Sorry, we do not have impeachment in Canada so why on earth suggest it? Nor do we need it. The Parliamentary system is not designed for it.

Our system does not guarantee good government (whatever that is). It only guarantees that we can rid of a Government at election time.


----------



## hboy54 (Sep 16, 2016)

sags said:


> Re.........Presidential election.......polls don't matter.


From 1957 ... “I’ve always been fond of dogs, and they are the one animal that knows the proper treatment to give to poles."


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> people of Ontario should be able to revoke this mandate


So Americans get to revoke his mandate when the hangover comes in 6 months?


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> Sorry, we do not have impeachment in Canada so why on earth suggest it? Nor do we need it. The Parliamentary system is not designed for it.





> We are not a third world country.


Nothing to do with third world country, a lot of developed countries have Impeachment include those with The Parliamentary system


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

andrewf said:


> So Americans get to revoke his mandate when the hangover comes in 6 months?


Sure! and brw US has Impeachment


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Impeachment removes the individual, not the ruling party.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Exactly.

The US does not have a Parliamentary system, nor is their Party system the same as ours when with respect to governing. That is why President Obama had such a challenge with the Republican controlled Senate. Not to mention Congress.

In Canada, a PM or Premier with a majority Government can be pretty much be a dictator if so inclines save for some improbable caucus revolt. I think the last one was under Diefenbaker-Bomark missile crisis. Our MP's are generally a bunch of boot licking wimps looking for a Cabinet appointment, a committee appointment, or some other appointment to a provincial/ federal agency/crown corp, or to the bench.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

sags said:


> Impeachment removes the individual, not the ruling party.


and I suggest to remove "the individual" witch Wynne 



> The US does not have a Parliamentary system


 google and you will see that many Parliamentary systems have impeachment


----------



## CPA Candidate (Dec 15, 2013)

gibor365 said:


> *Kathleen Wynne Now Canada's Least Popular Premier*
> 
> 
> http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2016/09/22/kathleen-wynne-least-popular-premier-canada_n_12139210.html
> ...


And 15% of people in Ontario work for the government. What a coincidence!


----------



## andrewf (Mar 1, 2010)

gibor365 said:


> and I suggest to remove "the individual" witch Wynne
> 
> google and you will see that many Parliamentary systems have impeachment


O rly? I think that would be the exception to the rule, if it exists.

Canadians already are too confused by the fact that the Prime Minister is not a president, and the members of the house of commons are not merely electors in an electoral college that selects an executive.


----------

